# looking for wholesaler for in nyc



## rocinrobcee (Feb 24, 2010)

hello forum do anyone know where i can go find wholesale t shirts in nyc, im guess 28 street, in manhattan,im i right. i know there is alot of places online i could buy from but since im new to this i need to be able to come in see and feel the shirts thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here are some suggestions http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t63747.html


----------

